# ViewSonic N2010 TV and DISH Remote



## ChrisDavis (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi -

I just bought a ViewSonic NextVision N2010 20 inch TV. I have it hooked up to a DISH Network Receiver. Can someone tell me the DISH remote code so I can run the TV and DISH Receiver on one remote? Thanks for your help.

Chris


----------



## tjh011 (Oct 2, 2005)

Viewsonic's tvs dont have a code, so you will have to use a universal learning remote to control the tv and sat box.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

it might have a code but just not listed under viewsonic. there is a way to do a tv code scan and it will try all the codes . read your manual for more information.

Example I have a small 20 inch Curtis Mathes TV ( from 2000) that I keep in my office. IT does not use the Curtis Mathes codes but actually codes from Samsung. While code scan will not gell you which code you are using it is one way of programing the remote with out having to figure out which code is for your tv.


----------



## ChrisDavis (Jan 6, 2006)

bump - does anyone know?


----------

